# Anyone seen this before?



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

A friend sent me this video link. Notice anything about the walls? I have never seen rock hung like that.

http://youtu.be/70RiJk8ztvQ


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

The drywall was glued and screwed. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

Thats what I was thinking... but wasn't sure. Never been around any glue up jobs. My last company had a crew in Richmond that glued, but I never got over to see em work.

Thx


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

1 screw in the field? I guess that would reduce screw pops. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> 1 screw in the field? I guess that would reduce screw pops. :laughing:


And screw heads to fill.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

And screws to buy and install. Win win for the contractor. Not so sure about the HO.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> And screws to buy and install. Win win for the contractor. Not so sure about the HO.


Screws are cheaper than glue. It's not for material cost savings.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

That's pretty funny - I watched the video, and didn't see what the question was.

FWIW, I do screw and glue if I'm rocking an outside wall - keeps air from moving through the wall.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

....:thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Not so sure about the HO.


How could the H/O Lose by not looking at 10,000 screw pops on a daily basis. Have you ever gone back into a new home a year later to fix thousands of screw pops? I HAVE!


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh yea, glued. I think it does make a smoother wall. Glue is more expensive than screws, but consider the time for filling all the screw holes. I know some are thinking, 2 swipes and all three field screws are covered, but they add up. In the long run the cost is probably similar, but the results are better. Not to mention no screw pops.
I don't think it would affect the homeowner. At least I can't think of anything right now. What I do see it affecting is the remodeling contractor 30 years down the road. I think it will be tough to remove the board and get back to a smooth stud.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Whenever I start thinking about laying down beads of glue as an alternative option, I think about what a nightmare it will be for the next person down the line who decides to modify or get back to clean studs. Are screw pops really that common of a problem? I rarely see them except with nails, badly abused walls, poor installations, or moldy and water damaged rock.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dielectricunion said:


> Whenever I start thinking about laying down beads of glue as an alternative option, I think about what a nightmare it will be for the next person down the line who decides to modify or get back to clean studs. Are screw pops really that common of a problem? I rarely see them except with nails, badly abused walls, poor installations, or moldy and water damaged rock.


They are as sure a thing as death and taxes.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

There are way too many ways to get screw / nail pops. I still use traditional (non-glue) screw patterns most of the time.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> There are way too many ways to get screw / nail pops. I still use traditional (non-glue) screw patterns most of the time.


Many ways to skin the cat, my father was convinced glue and a couple screws was the ultimate way. I couldn't stand having to pull a sheet back of with glue on it, plus the caulk gun was just another tool to carry around that ya don't need.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I hanf by myself, and I do a lot of fire rated, so most of the time even if I use glue, I still use a full screw pattern. Airtight Drywall Approach (Canadians started it) gets screwed and glued, and anything framed on the flat. Adding the glue can really help in a fire - keeps it from burning bay to bay as easily. I found that out after a remodel I did with some ADA and fire rating burned -it's amazing how much some detailing can really make a difference.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

The less screws in the field the better ! It's a win win for the H/O.


ask around .. see what The H/O'S have to say.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

How does it pass inspection with no screws? I thought most places have drywall inspections


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

scottktmrider said:


> how does it pass inspection with no screws? I thought most places have drywall inspections


shhh!!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

scottktmrider said:


> How does it pass inspection with no screws? I thought most places have drywall inspections


Yep we have screw inspections my area. It wouldn't fly here. :no:


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Close enough. Just making sure the plaster board isn't less than a meter wide. That's when they go one in the field here. Some plaster board is only 2' wide.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Only other width we get standard is 1350 for horizontal fix on a 2700 stud height


----------



## Kiwidan (Jan 10, 2014)

Walraven said:


> Over here glue and perimeter screws is standard one field screw in ceilings . When I did insurance reinstatement I spent plenty of time stripping plasterboard and when it comes down to it the glue has far superior hold Oh and no screw pops!


It's the way I do it too... I've found the only way a screw would pop is if the screws been driven in too deep and broken the paper


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Kiwidan said:


> It's the way I do it too... I've found the only way a screw would pop is if the screws been driven in too deep and broken the paper


Or through a glue blob


----------



## MTEC (Feb 24, 2014)

We have vapor barrier on walls how u glue that


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

We don't have anything between the plasterboard and the studs


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If I'm gluing drywall (ADA), I'll use paint for the vapor retarder / vapor barrier.


----------



## WhiteZone (May 22, 2014)

A photo showing no screws in the field could also mean foundation wall with foam glued to concrete and board glued to foam...I've seen builders spec the job that way.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WhiteZone said:


> A photo showing no screws in the field could also mean foundation wall with foam glued to concrete and board glued to foam...I've seen builders spec the job that way.


That's very common in the UK. Some call it for and dab. Gets mounted on foam, blocks , brick etc etc with no fasteners but holds solid. It's even stronger than on metal or wood framing.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Kiwidan said:


> It's the way I do it too... I've found the only way a screw would pop is if the screws been driven in too deep and broken the paper


You mean as in the the light weight drywall OVER AND OVER again?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

BUTCHERMAN said:


> Not the way to do it. You still need to screw off, even with the glue. The only time I see glue jobs with minimal screws is when you laminate to concrete.


:tt2::tt2:


----------

